# Stollen 2014 Outback 312Bh



## Morrell (May 26, 2014)

I took my 2014 Outback 312bh to Four Seasons RV. in Wheatridge Co where I purchased it new for service. I was called by their GM and informed that someone stole it a few nights ago. Does anyone know if the dealer is liable? We are devastated, we loved that camper and had it up perfect for us. My insurance said the contents would be covered under my homeowners ($1,500 deductable) and the unit has a ($500 deductable) plus I would be getting the depreciated value of the trailer. I'm sure I can't replace it for what they will offer. I called the dealers insurance but no returned call yet. Anyone with helpful advice please let me know.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is horrible! Sorry to hear the bad news.

Unfortunately, I think the dealership will not be accountable. Think about it like this...what if you left you car at a dealership overnight...or a mall parking lot overnight....they wouldn't be responsible.

Now, the dealership should offer you a SWEET deal on a replacement trailer and perhaps some other perks (50% off service for X years, free winterizing, etc...)


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

At the very least I would try to get them to pony up both deductibles for you, all the time hinting that they may get it back from you when you get around to buying a new trailer...or not.


----------



## The John (Nov 6, 2015)

if you left the trailer with them, i would expect that they would be somewhat liable.... but I am not an attorney.

I would do what the above posters recommended, bring this up with their GM, be polite and see what they will do. If not, thats why you have insurance and start posting on social media....(or with a sign in front of their dealership on weekends).

Hope it works out, you wont be whole once everything is settled, but I hope you are able to move forward.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

well, many repair shops will have a disclaimer on any work order that states they are not responsible for theft or other collison damage while on their property. That said, I would expect them to work with you to find/replace it. And even though they may state no repsonsibility, if they were obviously negligent like no locking of facility at night, etc. etc. they may still be liable. But that's likely dependent on state laws and how good autornies are.


----------



## Morrell (May 26, 2014)

UPDATE. My insurance covered the loss, less the deductible and depreciation and the dealers GM stepped up and sold me a 2017 312bh for the amount the insurance gave me. I am still working to get the contents replaced through my home owners. It's a pain but we are thrilled to have everything back to normal before the camping season starts.


----------

